# Medical Necessity for 93320 with stress echos



## HEMINGWAYT (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
This might seem like a simple question but bear with me as it has me confused.  

On 6/1/14 Medicare NGS updated the LCD (L27360) medical necessity for 93320 from Group 1 to Group 2 which mainly consists of congenital codes.  The rationale behind this was " The LCD was revised to delete CPT code 93320 ( Doppler Echocardiography) from codes payable under the Group 1 list of ICD-9 codes.  This code is not an appropriate add on code to CPT codes 93306 and 93307, which include Doppler Echocardiography in their descriptors."

This policy also covers stress echocardiogram codes 93350 and 93351 for which the add on code 93320 is appropriate. 

How is everyone handling the coding and payment for the 93320 when it's done with a stress echo and the only diagnosis codes are congenital?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

